# Can apiguard be used to treat a top bar hive?



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Some people have done it with mixed results. 

Problem being the TBH design is not well suited to distribute the vapors properly. Usually a fair bit of empty space in the average TBH, plus the top bars being joined together is a major problem. 

A non vapor treatment such as apivar strips, which can be hung between combs and spreads by bee to bee contact, is ideal for TBH's.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

I don't know much of treating the bees - disclaimer.

But IF a TBH has dual entrances at both ends, why not use some forced air movement (apply the med at one end - slowly suck the air from the other end - that should pull the vapor/gas through the entire long hive).
Say, you notice that med started exiting from the entrance where you pull the air out - this means that the med has filled the entire hive volume - you now can stop pulling.

I don't know of the workable implementation of this or even feasibility.
But the idea seem logical to me - assuming dual-entrance TBH OR an asymmetric entrance (then you can create a hole at the opposite end and do the same pull-through process).


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

No. Not really. (Not in my experience, anyway). Oxalic is probably the easiest treatment to use (yes... I know it is less effective in summer). Here's a little article from Randy: http://scientificbeekeeping.com/mite-management-in-top-bar-hives/


----------



## warp1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Great link....I missed Randy's article while surfing his site in the past


----------

